# tube diameter mixing



## potticus (Sep 24, 2005)

For my first water cooled system, I'm thinking of getting a swiftech kit, which comes with 7/16" ID tubes and fittings (5/8" OD), but the motherboard I've got comes with a northbridge chipset cooler with 10mm OD, 7.5mm ID.

http://www.swiftnets.com/products/H20-220-APEX-ULTIMA.asp

What's the impact of using the swiftech system together with the northbridge cooler? Is it even possible, would the pressure increase that flowing through smaller tubes brings be a problem?

More to the point, would it physically connect, and safely/securely?! I'd rather change than ruin a >£200 motherboard. Infact, I think I'd rather use air cooling than risk ruining things.

I'm not against changing to a different lcs if anyone has recommendations that would fit with the smaller diameter of the northbridge cooler, but I can't afford much more than the £150 the swiftech was going to set me back 

(also, I need something with skt1366 mounting plate, which somewhat limits me at the moment, although I can use standard air cooling until some bigger plates are brought out by manufacturers)

Any ideas/suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

It's close. Nipple OD is 0.3937 inches, ID of tube is 0.4375 inches. I bet a hose clamp would make it work (i'd use one anyways!).


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

In my experience, do not change tubing diameters unless you have to, if you can, go to a hardware store and get converters, and if you do go water cooling do NOT USE WATER!! can be hazardous and can build mold/fungus/nasty stuff. Get a non-conductive liquid if possible, Fluid XP or Feser one work really really well and they have a higher temperature threshold, and are non-corrosive


----------



## potticus (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree it would be easier just to not change diameters! I've got it set up for the time being on aircooling, not overclocking at the moment so it idles at about 38, perfectly acceptable considering my room temp.

could you recommend for around £150 a small diameter lcs? i've been looking at the koolance stuff, but the ones that I think look best involve me chopping into my case, and I'd rather not as i'm loving my 200mm top fan. who else makes good quality small diameter components?

Thanks!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

potticus said:


> I agree it would be easier just to not change diameters! I've got it set up for the time being on aircooling, not overclocking at the moment so it idles at about 38, perfectly acceptable considering my room temp.
> 
> could you recommend for around £150 a small diameter lcs? i've been looking at the koolance stuff, but the ones that I think look best involve me chopping into my case, and I'd rather not as i'm loving my 200mm top fan. who else makes good quality small diameter components?
> 
> Thanks!


Do you have the 900 or 1200 case?


----------



## potticus (Sep 24, 2005)

magnethead said:


> Do you have the 900 or 1200 case?


Actually I have neither, I have a HAF 932. Specced as having a 230mm top fan, but it doesn't look that big, it looks about as big as the Antecs.

Acts as a nice little AC unit sitting under my desk (never thought I'd say that about one of my pcs)!


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

potticus said:


> Actually I have neither, I have a HAF 932. Specced as having a 230mm top fan, but it doesn't look that big, it looks about as big as the Antecs.
> 
> Acts as a nice little AC unit sitting under my desk (never thought I'd say that about one of my pcs)!


LOL I know what you mean. Some of my builds give off enough air to cool me on a hot day haha

Valdeam


----------

